# NorthEast Blizzard Part #2 at the Bear Den (The finish)



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2021)

NorthEast Blizzard Part #2 at the Bear Den (The finish)

That other Thread was getting a little full, so I started this one for the Finish, after more than 30 inches of Snow.
I'm only posting the best Pics.
Hope you enjoy---I didn't !!

Bear


This is the best Pic I got of the Big 3" to 4" flakes. They were mixed here, but for awhile they were ALL 3" to 4" across.
At one point, for awhile there were No Small Flakes mixed in---They were all between 3 & 4 inches or larger:







From window over Kitchen Sink, after First full Day:






24" at this time, with about 7" more to come:






After 1st Full Day----Left side of Deck, with Park Bench in corner:






After 1st Full Day----Out my Front window----That's a full size Traffic cone----The other one is buried next to it:






My Smoking & Grilling porch, with windblown snow over everything. This is all under roof:






Snow in front of Garage Door:






In front of both garage doors:






Bear Jr at Work:






Reinforcements!!  Bear Jr called in one of his other Trucks for help:






Back-up Truck & plow leaving:






A little narrow, with no place to go with the snow. If we have another big one, before this is gone, he'll get the Kubota out, & move some:






My house hiding behind a Snow Pile:






In case Mrs Bear has to get her car out:


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2021)

Love it!  wish we had that much snow at our house!  send it over to Utah please :)


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks awesome!  Love your house/location.   mine is a bit more coastal... I live about 1.5 miles from the sand...


----------



## robrpb (Feb 3, 2021)

I like the photos and it would have been nice to see it in person and then leave, but I don't want it. I had enough of it when I lived in CT and MA.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> NorthEast Blizzard Part #2 at the Bear Den (The finish)
> 
> That other Thread was getting a little full, so I started this one for the Finish, after more than 30 inches of Snow.
> I'm only posting the best Pics.
> ...


I have the same problem with a big snow, where do I put it?


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 3, 2021)

Boy howdy Bear, looks like it'd be a good time to have a team of sled dogs! Stay safe. RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 3, 2021)

I'd like to see a snow like that once. But that would be it. I'd be setting in a recliner drinking coffee and waiting on it to melt. 
Jim


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 3, 2021)

I enjoyed the pics.  Makes me appreciate that I am not there though!


----------



## texomakid (Feb 3, 2021)

Damn Bear that won't melt until July! OMG so much snow! You guys stay safe.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 3, 2021)

That's one heck of a snow storm Bear.  Glad you got it covered with support and Family.  Great pictures.  Continue to stay safe.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 3, 2021)

Some how we dodged the bullet and didn't get what they called for us to get. Maybe 5" if that more rain than they thought we would get. But I'll take it compared to what they thought we were going to get.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2021)

That's awesome . Great pics . We used to get some big snows  , but it's been awhile . Never quite that much though .


----------



## xray (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice pictures Bear. They’re always nice to look at but never a joy to be in them.

We got less snow my way, about 24”. I’m over it plus it’s supposed to go into the single digits next week. At this rate, we’ll have snowpiles until June.


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2021)

Dang, now that's some snow !   Pretty Pics, Just Keep it up your way.  If we got that much Snow in East Texas it would be a Disaster 

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 3, 2021)

Amazing pics that show your prep and adaptation. Stay safe and warm, Bear. 

Reminder to self: never complain about rain again.


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice pics Brother we skated on this 1 got 2 to 3" of heavy wet slush
Richie


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 3, 2021)

That's a bunch. We had one with about 24" last year. Guys with the plows didn't have anywhere to push it anymore. I use blower to get it the hell out of the way. Suppose to be in for 4 -7" this weekend with temps in the - 20° and winds. Gonna put a halt to my ice fishing for awhile.
Very nice pictures...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma
 . Lol , I love that . That could be Bear , or you after retirement .


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 3, 2021)

It’s been a long time since we have seen a storm like that in my area of Ohio. I always say I’d rather have no snow or two feet of snow. Smaller amounts I gotta get out and clean up. Give me two feet and I’m hibernating until it melts on its own lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Love it!  wish we had that much snow at our house!  send it over to Utah please :)



Thank You Sandy!!
You can have all you want, but I can't deliver it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



TuckersBarbeque said:


> Looks awesome!  Love your house/location.   mine is a bit more coastal... I live about 1.5 miles from the sand...



Thank You Tuck!!
I spent a Year in Hawaii, and couldn't wait to get home to my PA Mountains.

Bear




robrpb said:


> I like the photos and it would have been nice to see it in person and then leave, but I don't want it. I had enough of it when I lived in CT and MA.



Thanks Rob!!
This one was a Doozy!!

Bear


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 3, 2021)

Thank God it doesn't snow here where I live in So Cal. I love looking at pictures that other people send but I have never once  lived in it or wished anything like that would happen near me. You guys are welcome to all of that extreme weather. 

G


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 3, 2021)

Holy cow Bear!! That's a ton of snow...actually a lot more than a ton. I haven't seen snow like that for 25 years since left Northern IL and moved to TX. Fortunately though, I do have a Kubota also in the unlikely event that we get enough here to warrant getting the tractor out. Got a 4WD truck too but no plow attachment.  Great pics sir and thanks so much for sharing...as I sit here in 80 degree temps wearing nothing but swimming trunks  and sipping a cold beer  

Don't miss the snow,
Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2021)

robrpb said:


> I like the photos and it would have been nice to see it in person and then leave, but I don't want it. I had enough of it when I lived in CT and MA.



LOL---I think about 95% of us would agree with you on that.

Bear




Fueling Around said:


> I have the same problem with a big snow, where do I put it?



I have plenty of places to put it, but it would be too long to carry it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> ...
> I have plenty of places to put it, but it would be too long to carry it.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Your welcome.
I have the same issue of moving it a distance.
Neighbors are amenable that I have to blow it from my yard  into the next yard then on to the third yard.

Forgot to ask


Bearcarver said:


> ...
> My Smoking & Grilling porch, with windblown snow over everything. This is all under roof:
> View attachment 483139
> 
> ...


I see a genny on the porch.  Did you lose power or skip by?

When I lived in greater Seattle, storms often meant power loss for hours up to days.
The worst was a Christmas storm and we were in Minnesota visiting family.  Luckily, our friends and neighbors realized the opportunity to use my generator and house to stay warm. Win win for both parties!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 3, 2021)

It’s all good. Luckily there is no snow in Colorado! Flip flops and shorts here buddy. Be safe, and take care.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 4, 2021)

That all looks great just keep on keeping the storms north.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Your welcome.
> I have the same issue of moving it a distance.
> Neighbors are amenable that I have to blow it from my yard  into the next yard then on to the third yard.
> 
> ...




We lose power a lot here, mostly because the lines are old, and we're the farthest from the source, her in the Boonies. However we lucked out this time, and didn't lose it for a change.
One time was 6 days, and Bear Jr had to Drive 3 towns away to find gas pumps that worked, to feed the Generators.
With that 7500 Honda, I can power everything but my Heat pump. Then my Bryant Hybrid switches over to Propane Gas Back-up, so we can stay warm. That's why I got that whole set-up.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy Bear, looks like it'd be a good time to have a team of sled dogs! Stay safe. RAY



Thank You Ray!!
Yup---But we only have one Dog & 3 cats.
The Dog is a Brute, but the cats can't pull a bit!!

Bear




JLeonard said:


> I'd like to see a snow like that once. But that would be it. I'd be setting in a recliner drinking coffee and waiting on it to melt.
> Jim



Thank You Jim!!
Once should have been enough for me too.
I'm in the recliner, but it's with Ice Tea, while it melts.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2021)

bbqbrett said:


> I enjoyed the pics.  Makes me appreciate that I am not there though!



LOL---I enjoy the Pics too!
Thanks Brett.

Bear




texomakid said:


> Damn Bear that won't melt until July! OMG so much snow! You guys stay safe.



Thank You Randy!!
LOL---Yeah, I'll be here awhile!!
Of course, it doesn't help that it's been snowing pretty good this morning, and we got another 2" on top. 
Bear Jr's out there plowing again!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That's one heck of a snow storm Bear.  Glad you got it covered with support and Family.  Great pictures.  Continue to stay safe.



Thank You Mike!!
Yeah, I could never handle this stuff any more---Those days are over!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Some how we dodged the bullet and didn't get what they called for us to get. Maybe 5" if that more rain than they thought we would get. But I'll take it compared to what they thought we were going to get.
> 
> Warren



LOL---We just got 2 more inches this morning!!
Thanks for the Like, Warren.

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 5, 2021)

Bear  Jr... Nice truck with a very nice plow!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That's awesome . Great pics . We used to get some big snows  , but it's been awhile . Never quite that much though .



Thank You Rich!!
This was about tie with our biggest Snow Storm since I was in High School.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




xray said:


> Nice pictures Bear. They’re always nice to look at but never a joy to be in them.
> 
> We got less snow my way, about 24”. I’m over it plus it’s supposed to go into the single digits next week. At this rate, we’ll have snowpiles until June.



Thank You Xray!
And for the Like.
Yeah, those Temps coming up in the next few weeks don't look good!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2021)

gary s said:


> Dang, now that's some snow !   Pretty Pics, Just Keep it up your way.  If we got that much Snow in East Texas it would be a Disaster
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
I promise I won't send you any---We'll try to melt it here.

Bear




noboundaries said:


> Amazing pics that show your prep and adaptation. Stay safe and warm, Bear.
> 
> Reminder to self: never complain about rain again.




Thank You Ray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2021)

tropics said:


> Nice pics Brother we skated on this 1 got 2 to 3" of heavy wet slush
> Richie



Thank You Richie!!
Yeah, you snaked by this one---You can have the next one!
We won't be selfish!

Bear




Winterrider said:


> That's a bunch. We had one with about 24" last year. Guys with the plows didn't have anywhere to push it anymore. I use blower to get it the hell out of the way. Suppose to be in for 4 -7" this weekend with temps in the - 20° and winds. Gonna put a halt to my ice fishing for awhile.
> Very nice pictures...




Thanks Rider!!
I know we can probably match your snows, but thankfully we don't get below 0 near as often as you guys do!! You seem to make it a Habit.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Feb 6, 2021)

Bear are you getting more this Sunday-Monday?  I know here on Long Island and my house in Pike County PA they are calling for at least another 5" on Sunday and more on Monday.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2021)

clifish said:


> Bear are you getting more this Sunday-Monday?  I know here on Long Island and my house in Pike County PA they are calling for at least another 5" on Sunday and more on Monday.



It says. 3" to 5" on Sunday.
And 3" to 5" on Thursday.
And a couple 1 inchers in between.

What part of Pike is your house in?
I Hunted & Fished Pike county most of my life---Was my Home Away from home.
Saw Creek
Red Rock Run
Pine Flats
Elbow Swamp
Beaver Run
Pecks Pond
Lord's Valley
Little Bushkill
Big Bushkill
Decker's Hollow
Hemlock Farms
Shohola

Bear Jr is the only family member who gets up there any more.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Saw Creek
> Red Rock Run
> Pine Flats
> Elbow Swamp
> ...


WHAT GREAT NAMES!!!!


----------



## clifish (Feb 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> It says. 3" to 5" on Sunday.
> And 3" to 5" on Thursday.
> And a couple 1 inchers in between.
> 
> ...


It is in Masthope,  a community in Lackawaxen.  I have been on the Shohola reservoir,  Lake Wallenpupak and Westcolong lake.  I hope to kick up the fishing now that we put a 17' boat in garage this past fall.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> WHAT GREAT NAMES!!!!



Those were all my favorite Trout Streams, except "Elbow Swamp" which is one of the best Black Bear Swamps in Pennsylvania.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2021)

clifish said:


> It is in Masthope,  a community in Lackawaxen.  I have been on the Shohola reservoir,  Lake Wallenpupak and Westcolong lake.  I hope to kick up the fishing now that we put a 17' boat in garage this past fall.




Nice Area!!
I used to hav e a Weekend Mobile home at Wallenpaupack, but I never did much fishing there---Too Big for me, and too many Speed Boats.
I Was never at Wecolang, because it's Private.
But My Dad & I used to hammer Shohola, before & after they turned it into a lake. It was an Awesome Trout Stream!! We used to stop at Shohola every Bear season. It had the area Bear Check Station, and we'd stop & see how many Bears were coming in.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> View attachment 483188




Is That Yogi or Boo Boo???

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> It’s been a long time since we have seen a storm like that in my area of Ohio. I always say I’d rather have no snow or two feet of snow. Smaller amounts I gotta get out and clean up. Give me two feet and I’m hibernating until it melts on its own lol.




Yup---I know what you mean---We call the little ones "Nuisance Snows", but once it gets beyond 20", you start wishing it was just another 1 to 3 Nuisance Snow!!

Right now we're getting hammered again! only been snowing an hour & a half, and we already got 2 New Inches!  They called for 2 to 4, but looks like more to me!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Thank God it doesn't snow here where I live in So Cal. I love looking at pictures that other people send but I have never once  lived in it or wished anything like that would happen near me. You guys are welcome to all of that extreme weather.
> 
> G




Thank You G !!
I can't say I blame you for not wanting any of this White Stuff.
We're over 3" for today already.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Feb 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You G !!
> I can't say I blame you for not wanting any of this White Stuff.
> We're over 3" for today already.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...


started an hour ago down here.


----------



## IH 1026 (Feb 7, 2021)

Got around  20" here Sunday into Monday, then the drifting started so it's been a long week here.  Most places got around 3"-6" today where I work, so it was a scramble to keep the roads cleared for all the soccer moms to get coffee at Starbucks.  Glad you and yours are safe and well Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Holy cow Bear!! That's a ton of snow...actually a lot more than a ton. I haven't seen snow like that for 25 years since left Northern IL and moved to TX. Fortunately though, I do have a Kubota also in the unlikely event that we get enough here to warrant getting the tractor out. Got a 4WD truck too but no plow attachment.  Great pics sir and thanks so much for sharing...as I sit here in 80 degree temps wearing nothing but swimming trunks  and sipping a cold beer
> 
> Don't miss the snow,
> Robert




Thank You Robert!!
I'm definitely tired of this stuff!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Fueling Around said:


> Forgot to ask
> I see a genny on the porch.  Did you lose power or skip by?
> 
> When I lived in greater Seattle, storms often meant power loss for hours up to days.
> The worst was a Christmas storm and we were in Minnesota visiting family.  Luckily, our friends and neighbors realized the opportunity to use my generator and house to stay warm. Win win for both parties!




I'll tell you my Generator story:
Many years ago I needed one when our power went down, during a storm, so Bear Jr gave me one of his 5500W  contractor's gennies to use. Worked good to keep my Fridges & Freezers going, but I used it a couple times on the Microhood, and it ruined it.  So I got a Honda 2000 Inverter Generator, and replaced my Microhood ($600).
That worked great, except for the Mice.
The mice got into the Honda & chewed the wiring harness up.  So Bear Jr had an extra Honda inverter 7500W that was a PITA for the guys to use on tower jobs, because of it's weight, so he swapped me for my 2000W Plus $1000 from me.
I've been good to go with the 7500W, once I got my new Heat Pump Hybrid. Now when we lose power, my Bryant Hybrid switches over to propane, and the 7500W can handle everything else in the house.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> It’s all good. Luckily there is no snow in Colorado! Flip flops and shorts here buddy. Be safe, and take care.



Hmmm--I thought Colorado got lots of Snow!!
Thanks SE.

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> That all looks great just keep on keeping the storms north.
> 
> Warren




Don't worry---You Southerners are safe!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Bear  Jr... Nice truck with a very nice plow!




Thank You BigFur!!!
He has 5 Ram Trucks in his Fleet---Used to have 7.
That one with the Boss V-plow is his favorite

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 8, 2021)

I would love having that truck. Could really use that massive plow some days too!


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm in a 100% electric house.  My 5.5 kW unit is worthless except to provide lighting and convenience power.  Luckily, we don't lose power.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2021)

clifish said:


> started an hour ago down here.




We got 5 more Inches on Sunday to bring our total for this Winter to * 56"*:
*Snow for 2020 / 2021 Winter*
Dec 10————1”
Dec 14————3”
Dec 16————12”
Dec 26———— 1”
Jan 3—————2”
Feb 2————-30”—(Jan 31, Feb 1, and Feb 2)
Feb 5—————2”
Feb 7—————5”

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2021)

IH 1026 said:


> Got around  20" here Sunday into Monday, then the drifting started so it's been a long week here.  Most places got around 3"-6" today where I work, so it was a scramble to keep the roads cleared for all the soccer moms to get coffee at Starbucks.  Glad you and yours are safe and well Bear.




Thank You!
Most around here got about 27", but we're a little higher than most, so we ended with at least 31". Bear Jr measured 34", but I use the table on the deck, that doesn't get any drifts, and is far enough away from the roof overhang.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 9, 2021)

Our snow is very low this season.
Once it snow in MN it usually stays until spring. Not sure about your area of Pennsylvania. 

This is a conundrum to ponder.
You calculate 54" of snow.
We've had -54° wind chills this week.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> I would love having that truck. Could really use that massive plow some days too!



I like the Hand Held control he has for that V-plow:

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I'm in a 100% electric house.  My 5.5 kW unit is worthless except to provide lighting and convenience power.  Luckily, we don't lose power.




That's the main reason I went from a straight Electric Heat Pump, with electric resistance back-up, to a Bryant "Evolution" Hybrid Heat Pump, with Propane Back-up. My Generator can handle everything now, because when it switches over to Gas, It doesn't take much electric to assist the Heat.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Our snow is very low this season.
> Once it snow in MN it usually stays until spring. Not sure about your area of Pennsylvania.
> 
> This is a conundrum to ponder.
> ...




We still had a little bit of that 12" Snow we got on Dec 16, when we got the 30+" on Feb 7.
However we usually get only 8 to 10 days per year where we're below Zero. (At night actually)

We just got another 3" overnight, bringing our total to 59".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2021)

chilerelleno
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2021)

luvcatchingbass
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2021)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2021)

smoke signal
 ---


 kruizer
 ---


 jaxgatorz
 ---

Thank You for the Likes, guys.

Bear


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 13, 2021)

Bear I understand your point on the backup generator. I am located in a rural area of VA and we loose power for about every weather problem, thunderstorms, hurricanes, high winds, ice storms and it goes on. When I built my house20 years ago, I set it up for power loss. My heat is propane furnaces, hot water is propane. I have a 17KW propane powered generator with an automatic switch. I can run everything in the house in the winter time but I only run the upstairs heat pump, for A/C, in the hot months. This setup has been a life saver over the years. When we have a hurricane come through we can be without power for weeks and I just sit in my house fully comfortable.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2021)

retfr8flyr said:


> Bear I understand your point on the backup generator. I am located in a rural area of VA and we loose power for about every weather problem, thunderstorms, hurricanes, high winds, ice storms and it goes on. When I built my house20 years ago, I set it up for power loss. My heat is propane furnaces, hot water is propane. I have a 17KW propane powered generator with an automatic switch. I can run everything in the house in the winter time but I only run the upstairs heat pump, for A/C, in the hot months. This setup has been a life saver over the years. When we have a hurricane come through we can be without power for weeks and I just sit in my house fully comfortable.




Yup, I started 20 years ago too, but I did it piece by piece, and it became too late to get the bigger Generator with everything automatic:
We started with a small Heat Pump 20 years ago, and a Good sized wood stove.
Then it became a PITA bringing wood in, and I knew Mrs Bear wouldn't want to do that, if I'm gone. So I got rid of the Wood Stove & got a nice Pellet Stove. It worked nice, once I rigged it with a Wall Thermostat, but after awhile, I knew Mrs Bear would never want to have to carry 1 or 2 Bags of Pellets @ 40 pounds each.
So I changed the whole Heat Pump system into a better quality "Bryant Evolution" Hybrid Heat pump with Back up Propane Heater. Now the only thing needed, when we lose Power is to Crank up the Generator to power everything else, because as soon as my Heat Pump Hybrid realizes there isn't enough power for the big Outdoor Unit, it automatically switches to "Gas Heat".
I would rather have the fully automatic whole house set-up, especially for her, when I'm gone, but it's a little late for that right now.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2021)

Wurstmeister
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

